# youth block party!



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ok...its not a triumph just yet...its tomorrow....i'm helping out as a volunteer setting up and stuff....better than spending time alone on a saturdays' thats for sure...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

^ :thanks 

so i go in around 9:30 in the morning and just help set up tables, chairs, and platforms, eh so boring....i guess i at least helped out....they set up those jumping thingies, a boxing ring, a joust ring, an obstecal course, popcorn and cotton candy booth, a food court booth, a dj booth, a television, custom made bikes promoting welding? (is that what's it called?) and other booths for certain services. I tried talking to people but my conversations fell short. Though it was nice. There was wasn't much of a role for me when it started and was too shy to ask for some position to the staff running it so I left. (how stupid of me?) anyway it's still going on till 5:00 pm so yeah...thats it....

i'm usually into volunteer in these kids events....it's like i go to craigslist or a volunteer database website where i live and find such opportunities....

like there was one another one i helped out....which was an elementary school couple of months ago.....helping out with the prize booth, counting tickets and helping the kids choose prizes....it was fun i guess....

oh and there another one i helped out like 8 months ago....i was helping man out a basketball booth, and football booth, so fun.....i recieved free tickets so i put my chance on the dunking booth....and guess what....i dunked the person,who was a teacher on the first shot....boy that was fun....

anyway yeah....i guess i did something.....usually the weekends get pretty lonely and dull....again it wasnt all that great....but yeah...i guess im glad that i did it.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsure,

Don't minimize your triumph; I would have a lot more trouble doing something like this myself.

Aboutt he conversations falling short, don't be hard on yourself in this area either. You tried and that is the most important thing. 

If you think you can do better, make a list of things you would like to improve on (making sure SA doesn't make the list too long for you) and just work though each one a little bit.


----------

